# Is this a good power head?



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/produc...ategory_id=3187

is that good to buy for a 30 gallon "long" tank?...if not what do you guys suggest?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/produc...ategory_id=3187
> 
> is that good to buy for a 30 gallon "long" tank?...if not what do you guys suggest?
> [snapback]1185888[/snapback]​


What is going in the tank?

In my 30 long I had am Aquaclear 802 (which is now the Aquaclear 70).

My 5" rhom loved it.


----------



## Zesty (Sep 17, 2004)

Yeah, it really depends on what fish are in the tank.

I had my 7"+ Elongatus in a 30long holding tank for a few days, and the tank has a single Maxijet 1200. The 1200 is rated for nearly 300gph.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

doctorvtec said:


> Dawgz said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/produc...ategory_id=3187
> ...


thats what i use also.
wes


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i have two Red belly piranha's in the tank, about 3-4"....its a 30 gallon long tank...


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Dawgz said:


> i have two Red belly piranha's in the tank, about 3-4"....its a 30 gallon long tank...
> [snapback]1187847[/snapback]​


An 802 should do you quite nicely then bro. Just be sure to have some dead spots, o turn it off a little each day.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

You could go up to this Maxi-Jet thats 295GPH.


----------

